# King kong parrot?



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay - so I've had this guy since June and at first I thought he was a cross between a parrot and a con because he can close his mouth, but I'm thinking he might be a king kong parrot - any thoughts on what he could be? 
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.p ... da051f.jpg
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads ... 76836c.jpg

Any thoughts? He has beautiful pearls on his tail and fins btw

ps - the tank he's in is only temporary


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

He looks like a regular blood parrot to me...they have varying degrees of mutation.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with sinisterkisses :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

then i guess i have a gorgeous BP then


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

so how fast will he grow? jw


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> so how fast will he grow? jw


Growth rates depend on many factors, and aren't particularly predictable, particularly in hybrid species.


----------

